# Game1 - Denver @ San Antonio - 4/24/05



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Denver Nuggets*  Vs







*San Anotonio Spurs*

*Game 1: Denver @ San Antonio- 4/24, 7:00 PM, TNT
Game 2: Denver @ San Antonio - TBA
Game 3: San Antonio @ Denver - TBA
Game 4: San Antonio @ Denver - TBA
*Game 5: Denver @ San Antonio - TBA
*Game 6: San Antonio @ Denver - TBA
*Game 7: Denver @ San Antonio - TBA*

** - if necessary*
*
(Not sure if this is the correct lineup and bench..Martin and Camby should be back but not sure about Najera)*

*Nuggets Projected Starting Lineup*
*PG-Andre Miller
SG-DerMarr Johnson
SF-Carmelo Anthony
PF-Kenyon Martin
C-Marcus Camby

Bench-
Earl Boykins
Wesley Person
Voshon Lenard
Eduardo Najera
Nene Hilari
Greg Buckner 
Francisco Elson *

*Spurs Projected Starting Lineup*
*PG-Tony Parker 
SG-Manu Ginobili 
SF-Bruce Bowen 
PF-Tim Duncan 
C-Rasho Nesterovic

Bench-
Robert Horry
Glenn Robinson	
Brent Barry	
Tony Massenburg
Beno Udrih
Nazr Mohammed	*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im going on a limb and say it will be a sweep by the spurs but more likely going to be 5gm or 6gms


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm going to say the Spurs in 6 or 7. It won't be a sweep, unless the Nuggets get key injuries in the first couple of games (Camby, Martin, Melo, Miller). If everyone is healthy the Nuggets are too good to be swept. 

I think the Nuggets have a chance to win this series if a lot of things go their way:

If Duncan is not healthy enough to play MVP caliber ball... if that's the case the Nuggets have a better, deeper front court (Spurs still have a better backcourt, easily). If Duncan is playing MVP ball their front court is still deeper, but not better. The first round games are so spaced out that Duncan is likely to start playing MVP ball at some point in the series, if not right away...

If they can steal one of the first two games in San Antonio and not lose on home court... The Nuggets have one of the best home court advantages in the NBA. But it's not as good as San Antonio's. If San Antonio wins a game in Denver the Nuggets would have to do the near impossible: win two in San Antonio. If they are going to steal a game in San Antonio, their best chance is in one of the early games. As the series goes on it's just going to get more difficult. 

If all the key Nuggets stay healthy (of course...)

If Camby and Martin both have a GREAT series. Camby was resigned and Martin was brought on for what they can bring in the playoffs. They've both shown they can step it up in the playoffs, so there's no reason to doubt this will happen. Melo and Miller have to have a solid series too...

If the refs don't give preferential treatment to the Spurs (they might need to travel to the games on those flying pigs...)

Obviously a whole lot of things would have to go right for the Nuggets to shock the world, but stranger things have happened...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm going to say the Spurs should win this... But if Duncan doesn't pick up the recovery process they will lose. It's in Duncans hands, I believe.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> ... But if Duncan doesn't pick up the recovery process they will lose. It's in Duncans hands, I believe.


Yeah true..ive seen a couple games where the spurs didnt have duncan..and they didnt play very well.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tomorrow the talk stops for 4 quarters and the action finally picks up. I'm really interested in the match up vs Duncan will we throw K-Mart or Camby at him ?

I realize that Duncan plays PF, but isnt he 7ft ?

I believe I read some where that Rasho Nesterovic isnt going to play game one due to injury or something along those lines. Actually I read he may miss more games than just one.

Still have no idea if Najera for the Nuggets will be playing or not. We could really use his warrior mentality in this series.

So many great match ups in this series. I'm really excited to see how well Melo will do against Bowen.

If Carmelo has a great series he could really put his stamp on league again like last year when he was in the running for the rookie of the year award.


*Well I'm still taking The Nuggets in 6-7!*

Let's go Nuggets.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heheh nice team spirit 23airjordan..cmon people try to keep posting here lets try to have a big game thread..post ur game prediction or even series prediction..
well mine is
Nuggets win 4-6 ..heh u have to believe :gopray:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Last Matchups Agaisnt San Antonio This season

@San Antonio *L 90 - 99* K. Martin 26Pts M. Camby 15Reb
@San Antonio *W90 - 87* K. Martin 23Pts M. Camby 7Reb
San Antonio *W 102 - 84 *E. Boykins 23Pts M.Camby 10Reb
San Antonio *L 75 - 89 * C. Anthony 24Pts M. Camby 11Reb

Wow the series 2-2 and it looks like Camby stepped up in every game..
he will be very important this series..


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

somewhat healthy Tim Duncan - Spurs in 7
not 100% TD - Nuggets in 6
It's all in the big man's hands. If he's not capable of being effecive in big minutes and they try to rush him into them, I like the Nuggets. Likewise if he's not playing a lot of minutes. But with Duncan on top of his game, I really think they're just too good and too experienced to be upset this early. That said, I still think Denver will give them a series regardless.


----------



## EduRiker (Jan 27, 2004)

If the Nuggets wants to have a shot in this series they must steal one of the first two games. And they have a better shot in this game 1. Effort is a must. No stupid shots from Earl, no fear in Anthony trying to post up Bowen, no injury for Martin and Camby and no missed dunks for Nene. This is it. If you want to be the best you have to beat the best. Let's do it!

Denver 92
San Antonio 90


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

yeah, we have to win game one or two to really have a chance here..
like eduriker said, earl shouldnt shoot as many bad shots as he sometimes tends to do under pressure. also nene has to be a factor, a lot of times if he gets fouls early or misses shots early he just all but disappears and gets frustrated. we need him to rebound! camby has to block shots, change shots, and rebound rebound rebound in order to get the running game going. kmart has to make duncan work for his points, and just limit duncan's effectiveness. andre miller can't get passive, hopefully he keeps up the great play he was on a few weeks ago instead of reverting to the inconsistent play in the first half of the season. carmelo cant rely on contested jump shots, he should use his weight to post up on bowen. last thing, tony parker has to be contained, and buckner has to be able to slow down ginobili (it can be done) and we need to keep the pace up because we are in a big disadvantage in a half court set against the spurs D.

also.. i beleive that we dont have a chance if the series does drag to 7 games. our best chance is winning it in 6
a surprise win in game 1 or 2 series tied 1-1
win both our home games series 3-1
lose game 5 series 3-2
then win game 6 series 4-2
that's our best chance of defeating the spurs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> heheh nice team spirit 23airjordan..cmon people try to keep posting here lets try to have a big game thread..post ur game prediction or even series prediction..
> well mine is
> Nuggets win 4-6 ..heh u have to believe :gopray:


Hey thanks! Got to love our Nuggets with this new streak of playoff appearances 2nd straight now.

And yeah I will be posting sporadically through out the game. I'm an ardent fan of the Nuggets and I like to watch every play like it was their last. So I will come in after quarters and half time. Then of course after the game ends.

I'm sure that Manu is still banged up. And Duncan himself said he is only 75 - 80 percent healthy right now. This could be very big for us in this series.

The Spurs are a wounded animal right now. The Nuggets need to go for blood in this 1st game. Force our up tempo pace and take a split series back home to Denver.

Let's go Nuggets! :headbang:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Everybody get in quick! We got next game on TNT.

Time to be bold and make a call on the game.

*Game Prediction*

Denver Nuggets - *103*

Spurs - *95*

Anyone hear any news out of the Nuggets camp as far as Cambys over all health ? Also what about the general feel the Nuggets have going in to this series against the Spurs ?

Let's Rock Nuggets :headbang:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah i think the nuggets will win this one/

I think melo has 2 fouls already.......


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi im from the Mavs board care if i mkae in game post on your board ?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I dont think u neeeed to ask.....

Miller is on fire! The rest of the team isnt. Thats why the nuggets are down 4


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Both teams are tied at 52.
The Nuggets ended the half on an 11-2 run. 
Very exciting game.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

No one knows nothin about Dre! Damn, that fool is on fire. And Camby's presence in the middle can't be underestimated. 

Now, if only the Nuggets could make their damn layups, we'd be ahead by at least eight. We've got a chance to win this game but we gotta play a little better defense and make our shots. You know San Antonio is gonna come out firing though, so we gotta buckle down. 

Damn, Dre though. Holla atcha boy. Damn...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Go Nuggets!!
Who else jumped out of their chair and yelled when Dre hit that shot from half court!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Hi im from the Mavs board care if i mkae in game post on your board ?


Make as many as you want.

This is a very exciting game!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

sorry guys im back had to change my power supply Man i like Andra millers energy who can Stay with Parker ? he is so fast man I like the idea of putting Boykins on him.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Is Eddy Najera on the playoff roster ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

What a game you guys are playing with these guys you should be the #2 seed if you could have played this way all year round.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man the MAvs are terrible and our board is active lets get this board active.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

you just stole game 1 pretty much.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

THATS GAME! Good rebounding by martin and camby in the end of the game!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Well I watched the game, computer was occupied for most of it though. Wow. For all you doubters, there's the first step. I know TD wasn't 100%, but hopefully everyone now realizes that Denver's for real. Now I can't wait to see how this plays out now that the home court advantage has shifted. Hopefully we can get some more production out of Melo over the rest of the series.


----------



## richiejakobe (Apr 20, 2005)

WE win


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

This was my upset specail for the 1st round of the playoffs. But my Mavs will get upset with the Spurs if they dont shape up My mavs are gonna lose to the Rockets I think we have no answer for Tmac and the refs are gonna let the players play With Dirk and foul him and get away with it.But I really enjoy your teams effort a total team effort whenever you beat the Spurs.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Very impressive win, especially considering that Anthony did not do all that much offensively. Miller was huge, and every one else was solid.

You know San Antonio will come back strong, but it's great to get that road win early.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Whoa where are all the Denver Fans?

This was a great game for the Nuggets. As a matter of fact, this was probably the best win for the Nuggets all year. This win really meant a lot and could decide the series. Where are all the Nuggets fans tho?

Next game will be exciting, Denver won without Anthony producin...I'm goin for Nuggets on this one.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

HUGE WIN FOR THE NUGGETS!!!!!

I'm so happy right now after the game I was running around like the Ultimate Warrior use to run to the wrestling ring.

I was most impressed by the defense through out the 4th quater by the Nuggets. Carmelo Anthony had an average game, but was able to pass the ball and make smarter players in the second half.

What can I say about dre! He was mr. offense in the first half and really kept us stride for stride with the Spurs early on. Then ended the half with a huge half court bucket.

Camby played huge as well as K-mart. Nene did well off the bench along with Boykins.

Denver up 1- 0 Game 2 should be just as good as game one. The vibe I'm feeling is that we could steal game 2 as well. Nobody would of believed it before tonight. What a great win by the Nuggets and a great team performance.

GO NUGGETS!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

MVPlaya said:


> Whoa where are all the Denver Fans?
> 
> This was a great game for the Nuggets. As a matter of fact, this was probably the best win for the Nuggets all year. This win really meant a lot and could decide the series. Where are all the Nuggets fans tho?
> 
> Next game will be exciting, Denver won without Anthony producin...I'm goin for Nuggets on this one.


Well this Nugget fan was watching every moment of the game. So I only posted during half time and now.

Probably most Nugget fans were watching this game play by play as well since it was so close and so exciting.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The one theory many people had was that a lesser team would have a hard time beating a top team in the first round, because of the length of the city. That maybe true, but Denver's definitely not a lesser team than San Antonio, and they proved that their hot streak at the end of the season definitely wasn't a fluke. With the confidence they played today, I honestly think if the Nuggets win, they'll be scary out West.. I don't think anyone wants to play them.

The way they've played since Karl took over was good enough to make them a top seed. I'm happy to see the Playoffs are alive and kicking, after the first few games I was scared.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

Great to steal game 1. The Nuggets shouldn't relax, if they can take game two they will have their foots on San Antonio's neck. But game 2 will be twice as hard to steal. The Nuggets will have to play better than they did today. 

What a gutty win though. The Nuggets couldn't run, their offense was held in check, but they found another way to win... gritty defense. People should be taking this team seriously.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Great job on winning the first game. Now all you gotta do is come back and win game two in San Antonio. Now, wouldn't that be special?

Looks like Miller wa your main mans and Canby was big on the boards and had four blocks. Were any of those blocks on Timmy?

G-Force


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Great win, especially considering we played like ****, overall. Carmelo and Kenyon were especially horrible but we got the win. Camby proves again that he's the team MVP and Dre kept us in the game in the first half. Hopefully we can get another one before we head back home.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

What are you talking about. k-mart was not horrible. He had many great plays down the stretch, blocking and forcing turnovers. That shot by boykins to retake the 1pt lead was probably the most important for the nuggets.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah good win for the nuggets yesterday.. only got to see the second half though..heh if duncan keeps playing like this will porbably win the series..


> Now all you gotta do is come back and win game two in San Antonio. Now, wouldn't that be special?


and yeah it would be nice to win the second game of this series


----------

